# Totally unfertility related: best West End Show to see??



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi all, 

Friends bought me a 'night out at the theatre' (with them, not on my own   ) for my birthday recently, and I get to pick the show/play. We're going on Sat June 5th...
Am googling shows etc but wondered if anyone had any personal recommendations?

I don't get out much (   ) so I've not really seen any of the big shows, apart from Mamma Mia years ago, and I'm open to anything really...what would you go and see?

Thanks all!
Suitcase
x


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

Depends on what you like, but my 3 favourites are The Lion King, Chicago or Wicked  

Sarah xxx


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

If you like Queen you have GOT to see We Will Rock You.  I was very sceptical cos I don't think anyone can quite be as wonderful as Freddie Mercury but I was rocking from the first bars of music til about 3 weeks later!
Wish I had friends like yours who bought me presents like that!


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks Midnight - usually I'd go more for 'serious' theatre, but I'm thinking actually it would be good to see something fun, frivolous and just generally entertaining since there's a group of us going and I want it to be a 'fun' night...nothing too heavy...think that rules out Blood Brothers from what I've been reading. 
I have also ruled out both Lion King and Hairspray on account of having seen them hundreds of times on DVD (my 3yr old  nephew is currently obsessed with Hairspray having moved on from the Lion King   )
So I'm thinking Wicked, Billy Elliot, Chicago, Oliver or Ave Q...but not sure which to go for  

Grace - I don't mind Queen but I'm not a huge fan, so that's prob not the right one for me. And bless my friends, it was such a lovely present - they said they couldn't think of a single 'thing' to buy me, but I'd rather have a lovely night out with all of them than a 'thing'....

We're going to stay over in a hotel, have dinner and see a show, so it will be a lovely night/weekend  

Suitcase
x


----------



## Grace10704 (Aug 7, 2008)

Chicago or Billy Elliott would be my vote of your shortlist!


----------



## the_gruffalo (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi,

I LOVE going to London to see a show and have seen Blood Brothers which has a sad story line but was enjoyable show and tells us a lot about the nature v nurture argument (I'm an English teacher and was teaching it to my class at the time so I like the musical anyway).  

Have also seen Oliver! when Rowan Atkinson was in it and it was really good too, although I think Jodie whats-her-name is leaving the cast soon.  Your right about the Lion King DVD being off putting but the stage show is AMAZING, fantastic puppetry and the music is very atmospheric.  I got a standing ticket years ago and am taking DD to see it 'properly' in the summer.  I saw Chicago when Jerry Springer was in it- the set was really basic but it was really effective and actually JS wasn't a great singer!

We're also seeing 'All My Sons' in the summer, again another quite sad but thought provoking play, but looks good.

There is too much choice, but whatever you decide I'm sure you'll have a great time!

Gill xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Wicked is very good, I went on my birthday a few years ago.

Recently we went to see Hairspray which was fun not sure I'd go again

Priscilla Queen of the Desert is fab I've saw it twice within 6 weeks!

Billy Elliot is great

Lion King

Chicago

Avenue Q is different and funny

Sister Act was OK not sure I'd really recommend the orignal songs aren't in

Mama Mia


----------



## sweet1 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oliver was great, I saw it last year.

They are also doing a new production of Sweet Charity (which contains the songs Big Spender, If They Could See Me Now and Rhythm of Life among others) with Tamzin Outhwaite and I really want to see that, it starts in April I think.


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

I saw Billy Eliot for my big birthday a couple of years ago - really enjoyed it.

i'm sure whatever you decide to go and see you will have a fab time.

R x


----------



## morrigan (Dec 8, 2009)

I know you've ruled it out but lion king is so much better on stage than DVD- seen it twice! there all good though


----------



## Baby Blue (Feb 20, 2010)

I enjoyed Priscilla Queen of the Desert last summer - it was fun.

If you do fancy venturing slightly further than the West End for something a little different you could try the Royal Court at Sloane Square or the Almeida and Sadlers Wells in Islington.

Have a super time, Baby Blue


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

BILLY ELLIOT ALL THE WAY!!!!  
xx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Lion King was amazing, I didn't think I would like it as Beauty & The Beast was totally rubbish on stage, but it blew me away. Mamma Mia is fab, Grease I also love although not so much now, the cast in the 90's were way better and they've shortened the show and changed bits now too.

Cats & Les Miserables I didn't like, wasn't impressed by Starlight Express either, Miss Saigon I thought was very good but a long term favourite of mine is Phantom. First saw it when I was 13 and was just blown away completely. 

I want to see Hairspray, Chicago and Priscilla Queen of the Desert this year.


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

Only West End show I've seen in London is Wicked...It was pretty good...2nd time I've seen it though being the first time around was here in the States.


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't like musicals at all but I LOVED this

http://www.thewomaninblack.com/

It really was quite scary   

/links


----------



## H&amp;P (Feb 19, 2009)

Really enjoyed Private Lives a couple of weeks ago, not a musical but it has Kim Cattrall in it the monet and she was very good.


----------



## going it alone (Feb 11, 2006)

Have seen Miss Saigon, Lion King, Blood Brothers and Chicago all twice, Obv loved them. Lion King is amazing live and nothing like the animated version.

Also loved Dirty Dancing, with a seven month bump and mat notes in the bag! Grease was good.

Wasn't impressed with Phantom.

I think it depends on what kind of thing you're into. In my experience - 
happy, girly kind of singalong songs - Grease, DD or LK
powerful  - BB, or MS
Dark but funny - Chicago.

Love to all
Sam x


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

LL - I've seen Woman In Black three times - wouldn't recommend going if you were pregnant and close to due date!!!   VERY scary!
xx


----------



## Klingon Princess (May 10, 2007)

I'd really strongly recommend Phantom.  It was incredible on stage and I loved it!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

has anyone seen Legally Blonde?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm not the world's biggest fan of musicals but I really enjoyed Wicked.

If you want serious than Enron at the Noel Coward theatre is brilliant - and kind of a musical, of sorts.


----------

